# USB-Headset Vergeleich: Sennheiser PC166 vs. Logitech G35



## Habitat (21. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte mir gerade ein neues Headset zulegen und 2 kommen da in die engere Wahl.

Zum einen das G35 von Logitech und das Sennheiser PC 166. 

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich an einem Macbook pro arbeite. Was heisst, dass ich evtl. die D-Tasten des Logitech nicht gebrauchen kann. Allerdings lege ich mir bald wieder einen PC zu also wäre diese Funktion nicht total unnütz. 

Kurz und gut. Das Sennheiser hat seine Klangqualität und Verarbeitung anscheinend schon reichlich unter beweis gestellt. Vorallem weil ich immer sehr zufrieden war mit der Sennheiser Kopfhörer, die haben zwar nicht immer soviel Bass, dafür aber ein sehr sauberer Klangbild worauf ich viel mehr wert lege. 

Welches der beiden würdet ihr nun eher empfehlen. 
und in wiefern unterscheiden sich die virtuellen räumlichen klangbilder voneinander. irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass das sennheiser in seiner integrierten soundkarte auch eine surroundsound emulation eingebaut hätte. 

Gruß

Habi


----------



## mofo45 (21. Juli 2009)

Ich empfehle dir das SENNHEISER PC 166


----------



## Bullveyr (22. Juli 2009)

Ich würde erst einmal abchecken ob das G35 überhaupt auf nem Mac läuft.

Die Surround Simulation des PC166 wird kaum mit Dolby Headphone beim G35 mithalten können


----------



## Habitat (22. Juli 2009)

na soweit ich weis ist das bei dem G35 nichts anderes. also nicht wie beim Medusa mit mehreren Lautsprechen sondern wie beim Sennheiser mit zwei. 

ich ging erstmal davon aus, das das G35 auf mac läuft, da ich in einer online bewertung es so gelesen hatte. dort wurd nur gesagt, dass die g-tasten nicht zu konfigurieren sind weil die software halt nicht mac tauglich ist.

habi


----------



## Bullveyr (22. Juli 2009)

Schon klar, ich sag nur, dass die Surround Simulation bei Sennheiser (k.A. was sie genau verwenden) mit Dolby Headphone wohl kaum mithalten kann.


----------



## Lartens (22. Juli 2009)

das G35 läuft einwandfrei mit einem MAC

grüße
Lartens


----------



## Karamanga (5. September 2009)

Gibt es hier jetzt schon was neues?
Ich meine -> wie hat sich der Thread-Starter nun entschieden?
Gibt es nun einen Erfahrungsbericht zu einem der beiden Headsets?


----------



## stna1981 (8. September 2009)

Wär es bei einem Mac nicht sinnvoller, die "Klinke only"-Version in Form des PC161 zu nehmen, dann kann an sich den USB-Treiber etc. sparen?


----------



## Karamanga (9. September 2009)

So Leute - habe mir nun nach einigem Ausprobieren bei meinem Händler vor Ort das PC161 gekauft.

Ich hatte zur Auswahl -> PC161 + PC350 + Logitech G35

Habe diese vor Ort an einem PC ausropbieren können.
Leider hatte der PC nur Onboard-Sound und auch keine Games installiert.
Ich konnte die Headsets also nur anhand meiner Audio-CD bewerten.

Ich weiß, dass dies nicht gerade optimal ist, aber das PC161 war dabei einfach so eindeutig viel besser, dass ich mir hier nun ganz sicher bin, das richtige gekauft zu haben.
Denn wenn ein Kopfhörer bei einer normalen Audio-CD schon versagt, wird er bei Filmen / Games ja nicht besser sein.

Im Detail:

PC350
-> Sitzt durch die umfassenden Ohrmuscheln 1A = wunderbar, schön leicht und "gemütlich / kuschelig warm" (ein einfach angenehmes Trage-Gefühl).
-> Sound (wie gesagt hier nur Musik-Test) war grottig = viel zu hell / blechern / kein Wums/Bass.
-> Verarbeitungsqualität war in Ordnung - aber auch nicht wirklich überragend - einfach zu viel billiges Plastik (hatte bei dem Preis mehr erwartet)

G35:
-> Sitzt ziemlich straff am Kopf!
-> Durch die sehr hochwerige Verarbeitung und die wirklich excellenten Ohrmuscheln aber nicht unangenehm.
-> Auch hier: "gemütlich / kuschelig warm" - ein durchaus angenehmes Trage-Gefühl.
-> Sound war bedeutend besser, als beim PC350!!!
-> Leider konnte ich dieses 7.1-Hedset nicht wirklich testen -> auf dem PC war ja kein Game installiert und ich hatte ja nur eine Musik-CD dabei.
-> Die Effekte, die man in den Einstellungen der USB-Soundkarten-Software ausprobieren konnte, waren aber durchaus überzeugend.
-> Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dieses Headset bei BF2 & Co. echt gut abgeht.
-> Die Sound-Qualitäten scheinen jedenfalls zu stimmen.
-> Verarbeitungs-Qualität = TOP!! Echt erste Sahne - das hätte ich mir auch so bei Sennheiser gewünscht.
-> Klarer Nachteil -> Der Preis 

PC161:
-> Ich mache es kurz: Das Teil überzeugt vom Sound und enttäuscht bei der Verarbeitungs-Qualität.
-> Sound wie gesagt = top (man hört wirklich jedes Detail klar und trotzdem hat dieses kleinste von diesen drei getesteten den meisten Wums / Bass).
-> Verarbeitungs-Qualität = Ausreichend -> da hätte ich mir bei einem Sennheiser und einem Preis von 66,- Euro echt mehr erhofft -> alles nur Platik und relativ dünne Kabel.

Letztendlich habe ich dieses HS nur deshalb gekauft, weil ich mir evtl. doch noch eine X-Fi-Titanium kaufen werde -> und da wäre dann das G35 unnütz.
Ansonsten wäre es das G35 geworden!

EDIT -> Kleines Problem -> Das Micro ist viel zu leise!
Das Micro ist in etwas Höhe linker Mundwinkel.
Bei der "Entfernung" bekomme ich bei normaler Stimm-Lautstärke und mit +20db Micro-Verstärkung max. 10% Ausschlag beim Micro 
Was läuft da falsch?!?


----------



## Bullveyr (10. September 2009)

Kann sein, dass irgendein anderes Programm rumpfuscht, bei mir war mal das Problem, dass ich im Skype "Automatische Soundeinstellungen aktivieren" an hatte.


----------



## Karamanga (10. September 2009)

Das Check ich jetzt nicht...
Habe das HS nun noch einmal an meinem Notebook getestet -> da funzt das Mikro 1A (lauter glasklarer Klang)!

Hier an meinem PC mit Onboard-Sound auf meinem EVGA-Classified ist es dagegen dumpf und total leise (obwohl alle Regler voll auf sind).
Was kann das sein?

Mikro ist nachweislich i.O..
Aktuelle Treiber sind installiert.


----------



## Bullveyr (10. September 2009)

Auf gut deutsch können diverse Programme eben Einfluss darauf nehmen.

Check einfach mal die Einstellungen in allen Programmen auf deinem PC wo es Einstellungen fürs Mikro gibt.


----------



## Karamanga (10. September 2009)

Habe ich schon gemacht:
-> Vista Sound-Einstellungen
-> Realtek HD Audio-Manager
-> ICQ

Mir fällt einfach nichts ein.
Wo kann man denn noch was einstellen?


----------



## Bullveyr (10. September 2009)

Skype oder jedes andere voip proggy, wie gesagt, bei mir lags mal an Skype


----------



## Karamanga (10. September 2009)

Habe ich nicht -> aber werd ich mir jetzt mal installieren (hatte ich eh vor).


----------



## Karamanga (10. September 2009)

So - habe mit nem Kumpel über Skype gelabert.
Er meint, er könne mich "gut + laut + klar" verstehen.

Wenn das stimmt, brauche ich mir also eigentlich ja keine Sorgen machen.
Verwirrend ist das aber schon, oder?!?


----------



## Bullveyr (10. September 2009)

dann passts ja, kannst ja auch ne Sprachdatei aufnehmen, dann weißt du wie laut es wirklich ist


----------



## Karamanga (10. September 2009)

das habe ich natürlich auch schon getan!

Auf dem Laptop ist es wie gesagt 1A (laut + klar).
Auf dem PC (wo es unter Skype lt. meinem Kumpel ok sein soll) aber total leise.

Eigentlich bräuchte ich mal jemanden, der das per Skype noch mal gegenchecked.


----------



## Habitat (30. September 2009)

der Thread-ersteller meldet sich dann ach mal wieder  

(zu meiner technik: Macbook pro, 2,66ghz)

habe mir nach reichlichem hin und her überlegen das *PC166* gekauft. 

ausschlaggebend waren hierbei, dass ich brillenträger bin und geschlossene ohrmuscheln eher auf die Brille und somit auf kopf drücken. 
ich habe ein MACbook, was für mich bedeutet ich möchte ein produkt, welches ohne weitere treiber sowohl an meinem rechner als auch an jedem PC arbeitet. außerdem hab ich durch den laptop nicht die möglichkeit eine andere soundkarte einzubauen. 
beim anderen bewertungen hab ich oft gelesen, dass das G35 derzeit bei manchen rechnern ein knackendes geräusch/rauschen zu hören sei (man warte auf treiberaktualisierungen von logitech), hinzu kommt, dass das Logitech derzeit keine Treiber für MAC bereitstellt, was nicht heisst, dass das headset an sich nicht funktionieren würde, allerdings könne man die funktionen der knöpfe nicht nutzen. Beim PC166 kann ich jetzt sagen, dass das headset sofort einwandfrei am MAC funktioniert hat. 
desweiteren gehe ich auch ohne ausgiebiges testen davon das das g35 vorallem auf games ausgelegt ist, da ich allerdings auch sehr viel musik über das headset hören will und sennheiser in diesem bereich einfach eine bessere klangqualität liefert, ging dieser punkt ebenfalls an sennheiser. 
zur verarbeitungsqualität muss ich sagen, dass das g35 sicherlich hübscher anzusehen ist, allerdings trage ich das ding die meiste zeit auf dem kopf und sehe davon nix. da könnt das ding auch pink mit plüsch sein und "hello kitty" drauf stehen, das würd mir garnix ausmachen. aber wer regelmäßig auf lan-partys geht und beim "technik-gesehen-und-gesehen-werden" neidische blicke auf sich ziehen will weil sein mikro und knöppe am ohr leuchten der sollte doch mal das g35 im hinterkopf behalten. da kann das pc166 sicher nicht mithalten. wie ein vorposter bereits beschrieben hat: alles plastik. allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass sennheiser wie meistens einen ordentlichen/gescheidigen kunststoff verwendet, welcher 1. ordentlich verarbeitet ist und 2. das headset sehr robust macht und nicht beim nächsten herunterfallen splittert. stichwort: langlebigkeit. 

klangeindruck:
ich würd jetzt nicht behaubten, dass das pc166 reinsten surroundsound liefert, trotzdem gibt er ein ordentliches raumgefühl wieder. der klang ist super klar ohne schrill oder blechern zu werden. bässe sind satt. keinerlei rauschen oder sonstige fehlerhaften geräusche. man kann jedes detail bei songs und spielen herraushören. erstklassig.

das mikro arbeitet ebenfalls einwandfrei mit klarer sprachwiedergabe. allerdings derzeit nur unter Teamspeex (Teamspeak für MAC) getestet. 
der Mirofonarm is biegsam und mach so wie der rest einen robusten eindruck. mitgeliefert wird ein schaumstoffüberzieher, der zusätzlich vor außen-/atemgeräuschen schützen soll. 

am tragekomfort lässt sich nicht meckern. auch nach stundenlangen sitzungen keine druckstellen etc. die ohrmuscheln lassen sich leicht anwinkeln zusätzlich zur üblichen höhenverstellung. das gewicht des headsets lässt sich mit "beinahe nicht vorhanden" umschreiben. die polster der Ohrmuscheln lassen sich wechseln.

kurz noch zu der on-ear-bauart:
dadurch das das ohr nicht abgeschirmt wird hört man durchaus außengeräusche. in meinem fall bevorzuge ich dies auch. falls jemand mit mir reden möchte brauch ich das headset nichtmal abnehmen. wer lieber total abgeschirmten klang haben will sollte das mit in seine entscheidung mit einbeziehen. allerdings hab ich im direkten vergleich teilweise den eidruck gehabt, dass die geschlossenen hörer eher einen beinahe hallenden klang hatten. zumindest bei den zur verfügung stehenden headset.


Fazit:
Ohne das G35 ausgiebig getestet zu haben kann ich sagen: wer ein headset sucht mit super klaren erstklassigen klangbild, einem ordentlichen mikro, angenehmen tragekomfort und anständigem surroundsound welches sowohl am PC als auch am MAC einwandfreifunktioniert ist mit dem PC166 von sennheiser sehr gut bedient. Abstriche muss man ledglich am recht schlichtem design und dem preis machen der schon ein größeres loch im geldbeutel hinterlässt. dafür bekommt man aber auch ein produkt an dem man sicherlich viel und außerdem sehr lange spass haben wird. 


gruß

habi


----------

